# Downclock my CPU



## skljom (Jul 6, 2012)

I am running fx4100 at 3.6 with turbo boost off and normaly it is running 1.414 Vcore which is producing unecessary heat now in summer days. How far can I downclock VCORE and have the same performance, because I read somewhere the VCORE for fx is high and you can just raise multiplier to overclock it... So I want downclock, and is it safe?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I never liked the idea of down clocking a CPU because you don't want to starve it of power.

You could always try cleaning out the dust inside the PC or getting more fans.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Try lowering Vcore to about 1.37 for stock clocks (3.6), use cool n quiet for regular PC usage it will automatically downclock your CPU until you do something intensive - then it will automatically go back to normal 3.6 Ghz. You can also get something like the coolermaster hyper 212 EVO for much better temperatures over the stock AMD heatsink fan.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would also hesitate to suggest downclocking and especially so without more info.
How have you determined the CPU is overheating ans what are the temps at idle and under load?
What is primary use of the PC when the problem occurs?
Is the CPU/heatsink free of dust buildup?
Does your case have adequate front to rear air movement?

PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## skljom (Jul 6, 2012)

the thing is, my CPU runs fine, when I play intensive games max temperature is ~60-65°C. It is running ok, the GPU is running on games around 50-53°C. But the problem is my pc case is full metal, so when the cpu gets around 60°C it transfer heat to my metal case, and my metal case acts like heater in the room. But now it is like 35-40°C in my city. So it is really hot, and I can't play any games because my room will get hotter, so I am trying to find some reason to play and not heat the room too much. And I use epu4 enginge, which downclocks my cpu to 0.996 VCORE, and 1.4 GHz, and I read online ppl overclock this cpu just rising multiplier, because it got too high stock VCORE - 1.414V.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Tyree asked you for your specs. Lets start with that if you don't mind. Splitting hairs regarding temps is a bit useless unless we know what we are dealing with.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your CPU temps are a little high, but acceptable considering the ambient temps.
Asus EPU4 may assist in lowering temps but it also reduces performance to accomplish that and in turn will reduce the gaming experience.
If you case is actually hot enough to raise the room temp, you may need more fans or perhaps a different fan arrangement.
When we know what we're working with we may be able to assist better.



Tyree said:


> PC Specs?
> Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
> Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


Please include the Brand & Model of the case, how many fans, the fan(s) size, there location in the case and the direction of their individual airflow.


----------



## skljom (Jul 6, 2012)

no airflow, only stock cooler


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If the stock cooler is the only fan that will not be enough. You can buy some cheap case fans and install them on the mounting ports.


----------



## skljom (Jul 6, 2012)

got only 1 3 pin connector for CPU fan, can I connect others on PSU?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

By other fans he means case fans that would hook to the Chassis Fan header.
Or if you use a aftermarket heat sink designed for multiple fans it will have only one connector that goes to the motherboard.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

He's only using the stock CPU fan.

What is the make and model number of your case and motherboard?

You'll be looking at something like this:

Antec TrueQuiet 120 Case Fan - Newegg.com


----------

